# Maltipoo



## Dog-Gone-Crazy (Oct 30, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had a maltipoo (half malteese half poodle). They are such incredible dogs. They're smart, and learn very quickly. I have had my maltipoo for 2 years now, she responds to a number of words and LOVES to run. She is very fast and can easily out run our full blooded lab or our beagle! She's such an incredible little dog and has definatly touched our lives.


----------



## mrbingley (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't have a maltipoo, but I do have a toy poodle, so I'm a fan of almost anything with poodle in it. Poodles are such a wonderful breed--I wish they could get away from their stigma...


----------



## Dog-Gone-Crazy (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, they seem like a pretty good breed. Of course, Daisy is only part but I'm impressed. I've always heard not so good things, but I'd definatly have to stick up for the poodles now! Most people who give them a "bad name" has probably never owned one, because of what they "heard" so that makes them say the same things back. Ok, I could go on and on.


----------



## Benni (Dec 30, 2006)

We have had our Maltipoo for a few months now.....he is great and so smart!


----------



## dev22 (Jan 6, 2007)

They are adorable mutts


----------



## Benni (Dec 30, 2006)

yes they are!


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

While most of the "poo" crosses (mutts/mixed breeds, etc) are cute, they are NOT a registered breed. They are a mutt. Please keep that in mind when you see the ads in the paper/pet shops.

They are the new designer breed dogs, but you can find many nice mixes sitting in the shelter. If you like that type, please adopt them from the shelter - not patronize a petshop or backyard breeder


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

Keno's Mom said:


> While most of the "poo" crosses (mutts/mixed breeds, etc) are cute, they are NOT a registered breed. They are a mutt. Please keep that in mind when you see the ads in the paper/pet shops.
> 
> They are the new designer breed dogs, but you can find many nice mixes sitting in the shelter. If you like that type, please adopt them from the shelter - not patronize a petshop or backyard breeder


I think she already owns the dog (i think it's the dog in the avatar) and if my memory serves me, she rescued it.


----------



## jkoo (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello, this question goes out to anyone who owns a maltipoo.

Do they shed? I know a poodle and a maltese are not supposed to shed so I assumed true maltipoos shouldn't either. 

I bought a "malitpoo" a few months ago and now I am finding that she is shedding like crazy! I think I was misinformed about her breed.

Does anyone have any input on what might be going on?

Thanks!!


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

Now I don't have much experience with either of these breeds as I've never owned one, nor really been into them enough to know one as anything other than a clients dog P) I don't know much else that could be going on other than two things

1. Your puppys hair is going through a transition into a slightly coarser, fuller adult coat and she's losing her puppy hair to do this

or 2. (this is my guess) You were mislead about the breed, which wouldn't be surprising, as it's not exactly reputable, experienced breeders that are breeding for crossbreeds. Doesn't mean that your dog wasn't bred with what the breeder considered GOOD intentions, BUT one thing you have to remember is a reputable breeder would never sell their quality stock to be used for breeding by anyone other than an equally reputable or knowledgeable breeding home. SO most 'purebreds' that are used for these designer dog crosses are not only not well bred, but often crossbreeds themselves.

Neither the maltese or poodle are 'shedding' breeds, however they will both drop hair as the hair dies, they're just not losing their hair to grow in the new coat for the new season.

Maltese especially lose about as much hair on a daily basis as people do - so you will still see some hair, it's just not anywhere near the same amount as a shedding breed.

Puppies also go through four coat changes from when they're born to when their an adult (transitioning from puppy hair to adult hair)


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I do not have a maltipoo, but I have a shepherd mix and a chow mix. I have found most mutts to be great dogs and always recommend mixed breeds from shelters.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

mrbingley said:


> I don't have a maltipoo, but I do have a toy poodle, so I'm a fan of almost anything with poodle in it. Poodles are such a wonderful breed--I wish they could get away from their stigma...


Mrbingley, what is the stigma surrounding poodles?


----------



## lazzara8478 (Aug 19, 2008)

No Maltipoo here but I have a Westiepoo. I picked her up from the Shelter 3 months ago when she was only 3 months. Shes an amazing dog. She doesnt shed as well.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

flipgirl said:


> Mrbingley, what is the stigma surrounding poodles?


Some people think they are too "foo-foo" and are particularly offended by the show cut you see at Westminster. People also believe they are yappers and snappers.

Like most generalizations, these are based on limited experience. For myself, the poodles I've been around as an adult were mostly standards and they have been magnificent, athletic dogs. I suppose they're not for everyone, but I'd take one in a heartbeat.

This thread was started before I joined here, but does anyone know why the first post was written with invisible ink?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

RonE said:


> This thread was started before I joined here, but does anyone know why the first post was written with invisible ink?


No. I am equally mystified as to how a Maltipoo could realistically outrun a Lab without having two extra legs.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> No. I am equally mystified as to how a Maltipoo could realistically outrun a Lab without having two extra legs.


Many smaller dogs are deceptively quick and agile. I was very impressed that my daughter's mini Schnauzer caught a red squirrel - something my full-sized dogs have never been able to do.

But, at a dead run in a straight line, little Zeke would be left in the dust by either of my long-legged dogs.

(I discovered I could read the original post by holding a flame very close to my monitor.)


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> No. I am equally mystified as to how a Maltipoo could realistically outrun a Lab without having two extra legs.


Or a jet-propelled butt! LOL


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> Or a jet-propelled butt! LOL


Those darn hybrids...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree, small dogs can be insanely fast, especially on courses with tight turns. For instance, in agility I've seen quite a few trials where the fastest dog on the course is a papillon, not a border collie or one of the dogs in the larger classes.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

My dog is a Shih-tzu x Bichon and she can almost keep up with the 4 border collies we visit occasionally. It's funny to watch her little legs go but in one stride, she can cover quite a distance for a small dog. 

I didn't think of holding a flame to the monitor....I'll try that next time..


----------



## maltipo (Sep 3, 2013)

hey there, i have this picture of my dog, can you tell me if it looks like a maltipoo?

http://postimg.org/image/un4xwz6hv/


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

This thread is from 2008, I doubt you will get a response from the OP. 

But as you have been told in your other thread, I don't know what it is, but it's not a maltipoo. Maybe chinese crested mix


----------



## lkelsey (Aug 10, 2016)

*Is This A Maltipoo??*

Does this look like a maltipoo? http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pet/5714522276.html


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Is This A Maltipoo??*

This thread is from 2008, you will not get an answer here, and it is against forum rules to hijack another person's thread.


----------

